# Overnighting on A59 " WARNING "



## TheKod (Feb 7, 2011)

This is a warning to all who may like ourselves, use this very handy layby whilst travelling back and forward to Scotland / England.
Its the one just past Kirk Hammerton on the A59 York road, we were there recently, and noticed an increase in cars passing through and returning very soon after, most were the same cars, all driven by Men.
Later that night there was a knock at the window, with a man asking if i wanted to spend some time with him, told him no i had the wife.
We carried on our way not thinking to much about it, actually thought it was rather funny. On our return journey we stopped as usual at the same layby, and again noticed the same amout of cruising cars, but this time during the night my wife found two men at the front of the van trying to break in, i immediatly challenged them and shone a torch in their faces, and recognised the man from the previous time, they ran off and away in their cars. Well there was no staying there after that so it was a move up to a motoway service. 
WE WON'T BE USING THIS LAYBY AGAIN, PLEASE TAKE NOTE IT'S DANGEROUS.


----------



## divil (Jul 3, 2011)

And people worry about France!...well I don't but certainly would over here!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Layby*

It's a well known (locally) cruising and dogging area.

I discovered this after parking up for a brew. Bobbies knocked on my door! My coffee on the table and sandwiches, along with my route description from Hull to Harrogate was accepted.

Most laybys have things going on, or off, depending on your point of view

Russ


----------

